# Fastback or SE?



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi, i'm new to the forums and i'm trying to decide whether or not to get the 240sx se or just wait for a fastback to appear..
I just wanted some opinions.. because where i live 240's are uber rare and finding one is a bitch. any help is much appreciated


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

there are fastback SEs just to let you know. 

so you want a coupe(Silvia) or a fastback(180sx)

also use the search button it does work.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

There's probably been at least 5 FB vs coupe threads in the past month...


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

go with the fastback :thumbup: :thumbup: :fluffy: . i hate coupes :thumbdwn:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Where do you live that they are so rare? TO be honest they are rare everywhere. And when you get it, good luck finding a front clip. Those are getting even rarer


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> God dammit harris stop fucking editing my posts
> 
> 
> DONT U HAVE ANYTHIGN BETTER TO DO????????????????????????


why dont you contribute a little instead of posting useless banter? maybe your posts wont get edited so often.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

augimatic said:


> Where do you live that they are so rare? TO be honest they are rare everywhere. And when you get it, good luck finding a front clip. Those are getting even rarer


 front clips are easier to find than 240's. it will just cost you. and what does that even have to do with the question?


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Nothing I was just commenting, cause I'm having a hard time finding a clip.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what are you looking for?


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what are you looking for?


I have a guy that wants to sell me his clip for 2000.00 I guess he ran out of money.

But I can't find a shop that will take it and and then install it for me.

Everyone wants to use their own clip and then no one seems to have any good ones that are running or I have to wait till the next container gets there and then no one wants to do AC. I have to have AC my girl lives in Arizona and there's no way I'm driving into the desert without it.

I was looking for an SR20DET red top.

But it looks like I may go another route now. I have some cash now but I'm gonna blow it on a LSD in a few weeks.

So a good price on a red top is what I'm looking for. Yeah I know, they're getting rare and no I'm not turboing my KA....everybody says to do that.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> why dont you contribute a little instead of posting useless banter? maybe your posts wont get edited so often.



My point exactly.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

augimatic said:


> So a good price on a red top is what I'm looking for. Yeah I know, they're getting rare and no I'm not turboing my KA....everybody says to do that.


originally i thought like that, about not wanting to turbo my KA, but at least here in the Valley, cops are catching on to the drift scene, and are learing about the SR's and shit, so i heard some actually carry around a flashcard showing the engines and shit, fuckin gay.... so i think im comin back to wanting to turbo it, which was my original plan (unless i end up makin it a track car)

anyways, back on track... you;ll be happier with either the coupe or fastback
a few things to take into consideration performance wise is that the coupe has a more rigid body and is a wee bit lighter, but those are probs that are easy to overcome.. so if you liked the look of the fastback better dont let those little things get in the way. 

it would be good to look for either the coupe or fastback as an SE


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

what???

all i said was he should get a fastback instead of a coupe. cause i like how fastbacks look overall. and thats why i owned a 180sx, and if i liked the coupes i would of got a silvia instead of a 180sx, but i didnt so there.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

wow..12 replies to my post, i wasnt expecting that!
yea, i'm scoping out the 240sx coupe.. everyone around here has the fastback model. i wanted to know if there was a weight advantage between the fastback model and the trunk model. Also, alot of people head towards putting an sr20det block into their 240's and i was thinking of going a different route.. maybe an RB20 or RB25de. But that's in the future as i'll probably crank out as much power out of my KA without blowing it.. btw I live on guam.. and alot of ricers are getting their hands on the 240's and doing all sorts of nasty ricey shit to them.. humungous wings and chrome rims.. also not my style.. disgracing the image of the 240sx


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> front clips are easier to find than 240's. it will just cost you. and what does that even have to do with the question?


it would matter to me cause i would rather have a Coupe since everyone else in this damn place where i live has a FB... MuwAhahahah.... i rather be different instead of looking the same as everyone else.....

Thats just my opinion though


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> btw I live on guam..


Damn, Never thought i would hear of someone from guam on here... im from guam too, Born but only raised for 5 yr's. haha but as you can see, im in the states now....

GO WITH THE COUPE!....


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

Cool what village were you from? i'm in barrigada. yea.. alot of ricers here fixing up tercels and corollas thinking they can take down 240's and the like. :dumbass: lately there's been a bunch of wannabees fixing up their 2004 celicas and thinking they're the shit. my friend in his 92 non-vtec integra smoked the entire group! i guess stickers DON'T improve hp huh? :thumbdwn:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> it would matter to me cause i would rather have a Coupe since everyone else in this damn place where i live has a FB... MuwAhahahah.... i rather be different instead of looking the same as everyone else.....
> 
> Thats just my opinion though



HEY!!!!! i got a HB.....and you've seen its power..... :cheers:


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> Cool what village were you from? i'm in barrigada. yea.. alot of ricers here fixing up tercels and corollas thinking they can take down 240's and the like. :dumbass: lately there's been a bunch of wannabees fixing up their 2004 celicas and thinking they're the shit. my friend in his 92 non-vtec integra smoked the entire group! i guess stickers DON'T improve hp huh? :thumbdwn:


im from tamuning ( did i spell that right?) haha but yea, do you know anyone named Corey Lindsey??? well if you do, thats my cousin..haha, but yea... 

LOKI, yes man... iv seen your power... His clutch is Hella Sick.... I should know, i drove it. hahaha


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I think he should get a honda :loser: 


Just kidding, just get one, either way you'll be happy. :thumbup:


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

yea, Tamuning.. that place got real crappy :thumbdwn: right now i have a civic dx.. piece of crap.. it wouldnt compare to the power of a 240 even with a new motor.. plus its auto..


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

lol....Civic, 240.....it's getting harder and harder to tell the difference nowadays....  

There is so much information on the net about the 240 and all of it's specs, features, potential, pros and cons..... Take your time to learn about the car itself brother... a word of advice from someone with experience...There is a hell of a lot to learn about it. Everyday i learn something new, and i have already been through a fresh ka swap, as well as three sr swaps including my own. 

-Alex B. :cheers:


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> yea, Tamuning.. that place got real crappy :thumbdwn: right now i have a civic dx.. piece of crap.. it wouldnt compare to the power of a 240 even with a new motor.. *plus its auto*..


I see, no fun with an auto... :thumbdwn: , but yea... 240 man.. go get it gRrRRrRr


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

One thing to consider, if you only have one car, the hatch is nice cause you can move things around, like I said in another post I'm getting a surf board, not gonna happen if I have a coupe. Plus Hatches are just sexy, like a hot librarian.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

augimatic said:


> Hatches are just sexy, like a hot librarian.


LMAO....hahahaha.... :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL!!!!!! yeah the HB are so damm sexy's. plus there is more room for FUN.....just open the hatch, take down the upper rear seat, and its all set.....all HB owneres should know this shit.....


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

My Coupe is still going to stand *STRONG.... YOU HEAR ME,!!! STAND STRONG!!!*


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm starting to like the coupe a little bit more, but hb still owns.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> My Coupe is still going to stand *STRONG.... YOU HEAR ME,!!! STAND STRONG!!!*



yeah it will STAND still when my Hatch smokes the crap out of it from the line LOL :fluffy:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got a coupe. me likey.

























just so you can see what youre missing if you go hb.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nice.........but still the HB will give you better space for those nights when the whole family is home or there isnt money for a motel


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

haha..i dont think i'll be needing the extra space.. all i'm concerned with is getting the power to decimate all ricers in my area.. im tired of these camry's with body kits and ebay mufflers! hell, corollas here rev next to an integra thinking they got a chance with their neon led windshield washers and crap. the 240sx will be more then enuff power to utterly humiliate them. fastbacks are sexy but are everywhere.. the coupes are very ultra rare here. i thought about putting a silvia front clip onto it but i dont think i have that kinda money :fluffy:


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Yea, its is alot of DAMN MONEY!.... but i like to think of it like this... ITS JUST ONE BIGGGGG ASSS TOY that we have to keep buying parts for.... Like some Gundam Wing shit.... hahah *Catch my Drift*.... So if its really worth it to you, hella yea get the clip.... but if its pointless then its pointless....

*Im hella tired, just got up... if ^that up there dont make sense or sounds like :bs: * my bad!!
hahaha


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

um, there was nothing in those pictures that couldn't be done with a hatch.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^thats not the point. its the *look*, nothing else. personally i like hatches too. but i have a coupe and i like it alot.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

yea, i like the hatcher too..but beggars cant be choosers and the coupe is the only thing available! im not going to focus on looks anyways, i'll fix the dents and get new paint..but all my money is going into the engine!


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> ive got a coupe. me likey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he can have all that in a hatch, plus trunk space for beer, try putting a keg in a coupe.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

hmm.. now i gotta figure out which engine i should drop into my 240..
rb25det? sr20det? ca18de? vq35de? choices..choices... :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

VQ? Man, It must be nice to crap out money .... I wish i could do that.... But none the less its your money your choice... Just dont make another "what engine is god" thread... know what you want to do with your car and we can tell you your paths


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> hmm.. now i gotta figure out which engine i should drop into my 240..
> rb25det? sr20det? ca18de? vq35de? choices..choices... :fluffy:


depends what you want it for......there is also the CA18DET.....or RB20DET


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i might just say screw it and install the 375hp v8 i have sitting in my truck... much cheaper, more reliable and MUCH more hp for lots less. not even weight would be a factor, a fully dressed 350 only weighs 575, not much more than a dressed ka24de...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

augimatic said:


> he can have all that in a hatch, plus trunk space for beer, try putting a keg in a coupe.


very easily done. the back seat folds down for a reason.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> very easily done. the back seat folds down for a reason.



same thing in the Hatch


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

so your point is? do you want a rattle trap or a solid car? its your choice.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> so your point is? do you want a rattle trap or a solid car? its your choice.


Dude no need to hate. Their both awesome to have. This is like arguing which hot chic you want to be with, they're both hot. Just take one. 

Either way you can't go wrong, you're gonna have a Nissan, it's gonna be a 240. It's a win win situation. :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not hating, being real. a hatch will vibrate and rattle more than a coupe would. i already stated i like the hatch. had i a choice, to be honest, i probably would have gotten the hatch, i do have three kids you know. maybe it was the  that got me, i dunno. you gotta remember, im an altima guy that recently got a 240, so this is still somewhat new to me. well actually, its just a rwd 2dr version of an altima if you think it about, lol. but to base it loosely, and i know he was joking, on being able to transport beer, is hardly a case for pointing to one or the other.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> i might just say screw it and install the 375hp v8 i have sitting in my truck... much cheaper, more reliable and MUCH more hp for lots less. not even weight would be a factor, a fully dressed 350 only weighs 575, not much more than a dressed ka24de...


that would be pretty bad ass , go for it!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> that would be pretty bad ass , go for it!


dude, no. i've seen a couple of v8 240sx's here. their just straight line sluts that dont have any respect for the car. I hate Tennesee, except for the hills and mountains.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima dont make me post pics of my car and prove to u the hatch looks better lol  :fluffy: 


thats a nice clean front end by the way, I like the Silvias front end but u cant beat the sleepy eyes lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where would you put your surfboard if you got a coupe?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> dude, no. i've seen a couple of v8 240sx's here. their just straight line sluts that dont have any respect for the car. I hate Tennesee, except for the hills and mountains.



really? ive never heard of such a thing, but i figured cuase he said it was about as light as a KA, it would be something cool and different and still able to take corners well without messin up weight distribution and all


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Asleep_94_Altima dont make me post pics of my car and prove to u the hatch looks better lol  :fluffy:
> 
> 
> thats a nice clean front end by the way, I like the Silvias front end but u cant beat the sleepy eyes lol


go for it, lol. i can respect other peoples cars. thats what this is all about. but remember, its all opinion. just like ford and chevy. its all a matter of taste.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Asleep_94_Altima dont make me post pics of my car and prove to u the hatch looks better lol  :fluffy:
> 
> 
> thats a nice clean front end by the way, I like the Silvias front end but u cant beat the sleepy eyes lol


SLEEPY EYES are the best ^_^


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

I dont surf so i wont be putting a surfboard in my 240 anytime soon . plus i hate rattling..so maybe the hatch would suck if it rattles more than the coupe..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> I dont surf so i wont be putting a surfboard in my 240 anytime soon . plus i hate rattling..so maybe the hatch would suck if it rattles more than the coupe..


than stick with the coupe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont know about you guys, but my hatch doesnt rattle


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

you know he's right, my hatch does make a lot of noise, when I launch or even in canyon runs....hmmm, Maybe I should have gotten a coupe, I only drink beer out of bottles anyway....


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

the only rattle i get is from the sunroof...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> the only rattle i get is from the sunroof...


same here......and the BUMP noise of my subs  when i frikin drive all crazzy


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

well, I know what the rattle is actually, I was just playing, my bushings on the chassis that connect the rear control arm is shot and I need a new one.

that's all.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you guys are so defensive of your hatches its almost comical. its not like we are driving ferraris here guys. its a simple opinion question and thats it. take it for what it is. theres no need to get the panties all in a bunch over the topic. oh and if your hatch does rattle, whats the big deal? ? its a big piece of glass attached to not so much metal. it flexes and makes noise, BIG DEAL.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> you guys are so defensive of your hatches its almost comical. its not like we are driving ferraris here guys. its a simple opinion question and thats it. take it for what it is. theres no need to get the panties all in a bunch over the topic. oh and if your hatch does rattle, whats the big deal? ? its a big piece of glass attached to not so much metal. it flexes and makes noise, BIG DEAL.


than why bring it up again?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

to point it out.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Where is Ahwatukee, Az? I'm going to Tucson today to see my girl.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its the last part of phoenix you hit when youre on the I-10 and headed for tucson, or, the most southern part of phx.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

I dont mind really, u gotta show love for wat you have. and i have a coupe..
i just need some good drifting rims and a good bodykit..what are your suggestions?


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

FASSSTTT BAAACCCKKKK, Theyre so much sleeker. The 240 just doesnt look as genuwine with a trunk, it's out of place if you will. Take this opinion from a guy majoring in automobile design in detroit.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> I dont mind really, u gotta show love for wat you have. and i have a coupe..
> i just need some good drifting rims and a good bodykit..what are your suggestions?


Drifting and Bodykit shouldnt be in the same sentence unless your name starts with Chunky and ends in Bai.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> really? ive never heard of such a thing, but i figured cuase he said it was about as light as a KA, it would be something cool and different and still able to take corners well without messin up weight distribution and all


One of the guys I know put a 350 in his 240. The motor weighs about 200lbs more than a KA. He built the car as a drag car so it handle as well as crate on rollers. It was still cool to see though


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

no but he said it weighed as much as the KA.... 
or somewhere near it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

a ka weighs 308 pounds without accessories. a *fully dressed* 350 only weighs 575. now start removing weight like the popup headlights and the heavy ass hood and now youre looking at a pretty close match up in weight. a 350 wont throw off the distribution as much as you think. dont forget that a ka is one heavy sob with its cast iron block.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

do you happen to know the diff in weight between the RB25DET and KA24DE?


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

Really? so bodykits aren't a good thing to have? i was thinking a new bumper would help air flow to the brakes and stuff so they wouldn't deteriorate as quickly..? I have a coupe now..maybe i can trade for a hatcher later on :fluffy: the coupe isn't as bad as i thought it would be.. besides, alot of chadz (******* version of people that live in my island) drive the hatcher and they do really treat their 240's like crap! irritates me that i look so hard for a 240 and they abuse theirs :dumbass:


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> Really? so bodykits aren't a good thing to have? i was thinking a new bumper would help air flow to the brakes and stuff so they wouldn't deteriorate as quickly..? I have a coupe now..maybe i can trade for a hatcher later on :fluffy: the coupe isn't as bad as i thought it would be.. besides, alot of chadz (******* version of people that live in my island) drive the hatcher and they do really treat their 240's like crap! irritates me that i look so hard for a 240 and they abuse theirs :dumbass:


If your new to drifting, then its not worth spending the money on a bodykit. Ask anybody on here that drifts, they've all hit more than a curb or 2 in their experiences. Your better off modifying the stock bumper if your looking for air-flow to the brakes so that you dont waste the money on the aftermarket bumper that you will most likely destroy drifting. Its hard to have the same 240 serve as your show car and your drifter, unless your willing to disemble the bodykit everytime you go drifting. I went to the SEMA autoshow in NJ and saw Signal's twin S13 240's. Those guys are expert drifters, and they still hit the curb once or twice in their drift show.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

one of the secrets to bodykits on the japanese videos you see is zipties. they hardly ever hard mount anything because of the fact that they DO hit just about everything. zipties minimize the amount of damage that is done and allow the body kit to just rip off the car.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Fastbacks own


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> one of the secrets to bodykits on the japanese videos you see is zipties. they hardly ever hard mount anything because of the fact that they DO hit just about everything. zipties minimize the amount of damage that is done and allow the body kit to just rip off the car.


actually, the zipties are there more or less because they have already hit something, or gone into the dirt and had the kit ripped off. duct tape is also usually involved in this as well.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

i dont think my 240's gonna be a showcar..im not into those weird altezza lights and neon glo-kits. :thumbdwn: i'm all about speed  
oh yea, that sleepy eye thing people do to their 240's looks alittle ricey in my opinion..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

My fastback isnt a showcar.. its just my fun car. but it needs some body work.. i need to go get some estimates..

does anyone know what estimated repair cost is for a couple really big dents/breaks in metal?.. i believe it needs to be stick/spot welded.. where they drill holes, and install new sheet metal... ive never looked into it before.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Id like to know the answer to that too. I dont have huge dents but a few small ones. Has anybody ever gotten dents pulled?


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

my friend has this little suction cup thing with a crank.. you tighten the crank and the suction cup pulls out the dent. it cost like 20 bucks and it worked pretty good.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> my friend has this little suction cup thing with a crank.. you tighten the crank and the suction cup pulls out the dent. it cost like 20 bucks and it worked pretty good.


Ive seen those on TV, they actually work? I dunno if i'd trust it.  Got any before and after pics by any chance?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for little dings you can use dry ice. it makes the metal tighten up and "pulls" the dent out... its how a lot of dealers fix hail damage on their new cars.


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

Dry Ice? Never heard of that before! i should try it on my dents :fluffy: 
yea that stuff really works, just twist and the suction cup yanks it out!


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> Dry Ice? Never heard of that before! i should try it on my dents :fluffy:
> yea that stuff really works, just twist and the suction cup yanks it out!


So you just rub the dry ice over the dent and blamo???

Off topic, has there been a post discussing wtf this :fluffy: is????


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> So you just rub the dry ice over the dent and blamo???
> 
> Off topic, has there been a post discussing wtf this :fluffy: is????



RESPECT him! thats FLUFFY and he OWNS noobs like you! :fluffy:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> So you just rub the dry ice over the dent and blamo???
> 
> Off topic, has there been a post discussing wtf this :fluffy: is????


there is actually a method to it, albeit a simple one. you get a small towel along with some gloves and you rub it slowly over the dent. the problem is, ive heard that it doesnt work on aluminum panels, only steel ones... although ive never tried it myself, ive heard equal stories of it working and not working.
heres a link to it and the method
http://www.amer-rest-equip.com/usare_other_uses_dry_ice.html


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

damn, where do i get some dry ice.
:fluffy: <---needs dry ice!
i also heard hammering out the panel with a towel and hammer works too..
anyone have experience with that method?


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> damn, where do i get some dry ice.
> :fluffy: <---needs dry ice!
> i also heard hammering out the panel with a towel and hammer works too..
> anyone have experience with that method?


Ive seen kits for bending/hammering out dents. They have curved hammers and other odd looking tools...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NoNOS4u said:


> damn, where do i get some dry ice.
> :fluffy: <---needs dry ice!
> i also heard hammering out the panel with a towel and hammer works too..
> anyone have experience with that method?


 look in the yellow pages under "dry ice" for starters...


----------

